
Title Fights: Who gets to name an author’s book? - samclemens
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2016/05/25/title-fights/
======
antongm
Mostly the author, with possible editor override. In my case, my working title
got changed, and it was certainly a net improvement. My original title was
'Pseudorandomness', by analogy with the computer science concept. Now, it's
'Chaos Monkeys' (by analogy with the software tool). Definitely an
improvement.

